# YouTube Red 3 month free trial a scam?



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 12, 2017)

Just signed up for this today and don't really see more content on YouTube or much in the way of "free" music to try.

Examples

On Spotify's free service I can play literally all of Tom Petty's Anthology album, which is a full 2 hrs long. On Google Play, included with YouTube Red, I couldn't play each song more than 20 or 30 seconds.

I also tried to look for Led Zeppelin's Celebration Day video, which I've watched before on free YouTube in 1080p (no longer available), but couldn't find it. In fact after a bit of searching, there really wasn't any better concert footage I saw on YT Red.

All this so called "free" trial seems to be is a hook to get you to buy movies, music, etc. Literally everything you click on except YouTube has a  price on it.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 12, 2017)

Well shiver me timbers.

Maybe clear your cookies and log back in ?
Never messed with YT Red.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 12, 2017)

Youtube is being driven to the ground by its new retard CEO. Content creators are fleeing youtube due to its hostility. Go search no bullshit or truth factory for detailed explanation.

Short version is MSM has finally realized the power of internet video platform and they are trying their best to gain control to influence population.


I would mot even touch youtube red, definitely a big waste of money.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 12, 2017)

Actually I cancelled the subscription right after signing up because I wasn't interested in paying anything and only wanted the 3 free months, which you get regardless of when you cancel.

I also use Chrome Incognito mode, so cookies never accumulate for me. This isn't a browser issue, it's a Google is greedy as fuck issue. Don't know how anyone could be stupid enough to actually pay for YT Red.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> they are trying their best to gain control to influence population.



I wouldnt give a dime to yt, their blatant agenda based advertising is a joke.

thats the truth. i watched a video on the Sudanese immigrant who recently shot up that predominantly white church in Antioch TN, and Youtube keeps yanking them down due to it not fitting the narrative of the liberal MSM.any mention of this crime, or the fact that it was a declared retaliation to that dumb kid who shot up that church a few years back, is cause for immediate deletion. One has to wonder why this isnt all over the news? the MSM "news"
#1 Dude was an immigrant
#2 Dude was stopped by a lawfull concealed gun carrying citizen
#3 it wasn't the suitable type of racism to be nationally depicted.

it seems YT loves yanking down comments/videos that dont "jive" with MSM's agenda/propaganda. It just seems a "face to YT" has been rearing itself slowly, and it definitely has a political agenda.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Short version is MSM has finally realized the power of internet video platform and they are trying their best to gain control to influence population.



I think that's going too far into the conspiracy theory territory. They are just trying to find a way to milk as much money as possible from one of the largest media platforms on the internet.

To be honest I am amazed it took them so long.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 12, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> conspiracy theory territory


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


>




I am curious as to what the evil plot was about.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 12, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I am curios as to what the evil plot was about.



i never said evil plot, but there IS an agenda to control the media, which is the point i was making. it is an echo chamber by design, not by coincidence.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Youtube is being driven to the ground by its new retard CEO. Content creators are fleeing youtube due to its hostility. Go search no bullshit or truth factory for detailed explanation.
> 
> Short version is MSM has finally realized the power of internet video platform and they are trying their best to gain control to influence population.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's one CEO. Google is a damn cult at this point. Not a company. They're targeting specific content creators, and putting a lot of everyday Joe conservative types under the banner of "hate speech".


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i never said evil plot, but there IS an agenda to control the media, which is the point i was making. it is an echo chamber by design, not by coincidence.



Of course some media outlets are controlled in one shape or another. Thing is though YT is a video streaming platform , they don't generate content themselves. They might enforce some policies or change the ranking systems so that some content is boosted in popularity. But at the end of the day all this crap YT does is more likely to have something to do with generating more revenue rather than manipulating the population,.

You don't seriously believe that frozen elsa spiderman videos have such a purpose , do you ?



StrayKAT said:


> I don't think it's one CEO. Google is a damn cult at this point. Not a company. They're targeting specific content creators, and putting a lot of everyday Joe conservative types under the banner of "hate speech".



I am more inclined to believe YT is run autonomously by data mining algorithms rather than actual human beings.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 12, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Of course some media outlets are controlled in one shape or another. Thing is though YT is a video streaming platform , they don't generate content themselves. They might enforce some policies or change the ranking systems so that some content is boosted in popularity. But at the end of the day all this crap YT does is more likely to have something to do with generating more revenue rather than manipulating the population,.
> 
> You don't seriously believe that frozen elsa spiderman videos have such a purpose , do you ?



They're preventing people from even linking to Patreon, after they de-monetize them. It isn't about their revenue. It's just bullying.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 12, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> They're preventing people from even linking to Patreon, after they de-monetize them. It isn't about their revenue. It's just bullying.



Bullying ?

Think for a moment , say you are a content creator that gets his main source of income from Pateron and not YT ads because for some reason companies are pulling their ads away form your edgy , racist or whatever content.

 Why the hell would YT want to host all the traffic you generate for nothing in return ? It all about generating money , they don't give a shit about anything else and they most certainly aren't suppressing people for fun.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 12, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Bullying ?
> 
> Think for a moment , say you are a content creator that gets his main source of income from Pateron and not YT ads because for some reason companies are pulling their ads away form your edgy , racist or whatever content.
> 
> Why the hell would YT want to host all the traffic you generate for nothing in return ? It all about generating money , they don't give a shit about suppressing people and content.



It's not racist though. Some of these people are just part of the Skeptic and libertarian communities. Some are minorities and multi-racial like me (Roving Millenial, for example). Anyone not towing the SJW line gets in trouble.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 12, 2017)

You are missing the point , I just gave an example of someone who might make some type of content that does not generate ad revenue. That's the only reason why they would want to "bully" someone in one way or another.

But whatever , keep believing that this is about anything else other than money.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 12, 2017)

I noticed yesterday most of the Eagles stuff is gone on You Tube


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 12, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> You are missing the point , I just gave an example of someone who might make some type of content that does not generate ad revenue. That's the only reason why they would want to "bully" someone in one way or another.
> 
> But whatever , keep believing that this is about anything else other than money.



It's not belief. It's just seeing a pattern. You could say my intuition is off, and it's coincidental, but it doesn't change the fact that a bulk of people de-monetized belong in a similar group.

edit: Also, this didn't happen until Trump got elected. Trump Derangement Syndrome has taken over the US media like crazy.. In their diligence to fight off what they think contributed to his election, they've targeted just about everything conservative with an "extremist" label. There's no room for middle ground anymore.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 12, 2017)

_Tow_ing the line?


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 12, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> _Tow_ing the line?



What's hard to understand? It's just a reference to Google's internal culture that the recent news about the "Diveristy memo" shed light on.

https://gizmodo.com/exclusive-heres-the-full-10-page-anti-diversity-screed-1797564320


The funny thing is, I'm not even "personally" defending anything. I'm not one of them. And I actually voted for Hillary (and Obama twice before that).. but I'm still going to call out this BS for what it is. It's crazy. You're not helping anything by ignoring it. I thought SJWs were limited to the gamergate stuff a couple of years ago, but it's everywhere now.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 12, 2017)

Toe the line is what you mean, no? To tow something means to pull it.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 12, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> https://gizmodo.com/exclusive-heres-the-full-10-page-anti-diversity-screed-1797564320
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, I'm not even "personally" defending anything. I'm not one of them. And I actually voted for Hillary (and Obama twice before that).. but I'm still going to call out this BS for what it is. It's crazy. You're not helping anything by ignoring it. I thought SJWs were limited to the gamergate stuff a couple of years ago, but it's everywhere now.



*Exclusive: Here's The Full 10-Page Anti-Diversity Screed Circulating Internally at Google [Updated]*

Interesting title , because the story is actually about just 1 employee stating his personal beliefs. It seems like you are falling for the same manipulation you are afraid of.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 12, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Toe the line is what you mean, no? To tow something means to pull it.



For real? My bad 

I'm usually good about this. Thanks. And sorry for the rant.. I thought you were mocking the underlying message.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 12, 2017)

I don't agree with your message, but was hung up on the misuse of the language... lol, sorry about that. 

Vya is handling my thoughts on it well enough for me not to jump in (surprisingly), hence the thanks on his posts).


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 12, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> *Exclusive: Here's The Full 10-Page Anti-Diversity Screed Circulating Internally at Google [Updated]*
> 
> Interesting title , because the story is actually about just 1 employee stating his personal beliefs. It seems like you are falling for the same manipulation you are afraid of.



He was speaking on behalf of many employees. He also got fired for it and it became nation wide news... or rather, a nation wide smear campaign to call him a racist.

Everything is racist now. It kind of takes out the punch of real racist experiences... like when I got chased by skinheads....with *gasp* an actual Jewish girl as well.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 12, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> He was speaking on behalf of many employees. He also got fired for it and it became nation wide news... or rather, a nation wide smear campaign to call him a racist.
> 
> Everything is racist now. It kind of takes out the punch of real racist experiences... like when I got chased by skinheads....with *gasp* an actual Jewish girl as well.



He wasn't speaking of behalf of anyone, read into it more carefully. This was purely about one individual sharing his thoughts ( wrong or right I don't care ) and distributing it inside the company. This why I said this is in fact manipulation and you are falling for it , Google has no anti-diversity policy or culture enforced on their employees.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 12, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> He wasn't speaking of behalf of anyone, read into it more carefully. This was purely about one individual sharing his thoughts ( wrong or right I don't care ) and distributing it inside the company. This why I said this is in fact manipulation and you are falling for it , Google has no anti-diversity policy or culture enforced on their employees.



It never said they had an "anti-diversity" policy. He was complaining that it lacked diversity of thought -- diversity in everything except conservatives. He was in fact speaking for others -- the conservatives in the company who were afraid. Many have spoken out since under anonymity.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 12, 2017)

youtube red not worth it. the end. for discussion on conspiracy and other matters please move to reddit for better debate. I believe this thread is gonna get mopped up real soon,


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> youtube red not worth it. the end. for discussion on conspiracy and other matters please move to reddit for better debate. I believe this thread is gonna get mopped up real soon,



Screw Reddit.  I'm finished anyways.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> youtube red not worth it. the end. for discussion on conspiracy and other matters please move to reddit for better debate. I believe this thread is gonna get mopped up real soon,


Agree, this is not intended to be a MSM debate. It's just about YouTube Red and Google whom runs it.

Thanks for all the responses, but let's not go off the rails here. BTW, just chatted with an airhead named Kelly on the Google Play site whom I had to explain to several times that this so called free 3 month trial lacks free content Spotify has all the time.

The funniest part was when I caught her slipping up between insisting I hadn't logged into to Google Play, then diverting to YouTube Red saying it's primarily for no ads and background music on that service. Wondering if she's going to get reprimanded for that.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 12, 2017)

I have YouTube red and have had it for about a year and I love it...
It includes unlimited Google play music and is 100% commercial free.
As far as content... There is more than you think... Not everything is advertised...
Some HBO shows show up after they air... Not sure if they are supposed to but they do.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 12, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> The funniest part was when I caught her slipping up between insisting I hadn't logged into to Google Play, then diverting to *YouTube Red saying it's primarily for no ads and background music* on that service. Wondering if she's going to get reprimanded for that.



The bolded is what I always assumed YouTube Red was good for, and never thought that was worth paying for. My wife might because she would love to turn off her phone's screen and stream all day long...thank goodness we have a 10GB data plan for her phone when she's not on WiFi. If she'd stick to Pandora and Plex we'd be fine...

But $10/month for no ads and audio with screen off on mobile devices isn't worth it IMHO. Sounds like offline viewing is meh and unlimited access to Google Play Music is promising, but is it enough? I guess I'd have to take a closer look.

ArsTechnica reviewed Red six months ago, and while initially they were impressed it sounds like long-term it wasn't worth it to them.

https://arstechnica.com/staff/2017/...months-heres-why-i-cancelled-my-subscription/

Looking at the fact it seems to be offering more than was offered back then, I still question the value of the service or in the case of the OP, the quality of customer service and follow through of providing paid/trial services. 

@jmcslob thanks for sharing some positive input on Red, it is good to know that some folks are enjoying it. How's it compare from when you started with it a year ago and now?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 12, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> It includes unlimited Google play music...
> As far as content... There is more than you think... Not everything is advertised...


This was not my experience at all. The last thing I want to see when hoping to hear a higher bitrate version of a 2hr long album I've already listened to entirely on Spotify's free service is all tracks playing just sample length, and all albums, movies, etc showing prices. Sorry, but to me that IS advertising, and false advertising in how they describe the "free" trial.

And yes, I HAD completed the sign up process which includes submitting your card number and clicking Buy, and I WAS logged in. Now I'm not totally sure it wasn't a glitch in their system, but based on the chat answers I got, I have no reason to believe it was.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 12, 2017)

googled the crap and got this 









I Feel  So 'ard done By  who do i complain too


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 12, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> googled the crap and got this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, more like a sneak tease at what you can't get.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 12, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> This was not my experience at all. The last thing I want to see when hoping to hear a higher bitrate version of a 2hr long album I've already listened to entirely on Spotify's free service is all tracks playing just sample length, and all albums, movies, etc showing prices. Sorry, but to me that IS advertising, and false advertising in how they describe the "free" trial.
> 
> And yes, I HAD completed the sign up process which includes submitting your card number and clicking Buy, and I WAS logged in. Now I'm not totally sure it wasn't a glitch in their system, but based on the chat answers I got, I have no reason to believe it was.


The only issue I had was when I switched from individual to family... You have to cancel and then take the free trial again... But 6 months out of 12 being free isn't an issue I had a problem with.

My experience has been nothing but positive.
Sucks yours hasn't been but I really like what they offer.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 13, 2017)

it was legit and I did not get billed till last week.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 13, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> it was legit and I did not get billed till last week.



Yeah, there is a difference between the terms "bad deal" and "scam" people...  they seem to be getting confused here.

Bad deals are just that, bad deals.

Scams siphon your money to a fake Nigerian Prince (or a real one... does it matter, really?).


----------



## bogmali (Oct 13, 2017)

Too many off-topic discussion/banter, will be forced to close this if it continues.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 14, 2017)

Who would use this? All it is is Ad-less and nothing more or am I wrong


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> Just signed up for this today and don't really see more content on YouTube or much in the way of "free" music to try.
> 
> Examples
> 
> ...


Then youre doing something wrong. I have a YTRed sub and I can get unlimited music streams of full songs/albums. Example: I can stream and listen to as much full length music of say One More Light by Linkin Park with no issues.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 14, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Who would use this? All it is is Ad-less and nothing more or am I wrong


Yes.. Google play music is included.. The entire library, less new releases for 30 days, some content" on YouTube and "some other content on YouTube.... And no commercials.


----------



## mac_user (Oct 20, 2017)

It is a scam because you don`t have access to all of the videos, at least I didn`t have. Generally, I don`t support youtube red at all, because it is said that it's not good for the creators at all. I don`t mind the ads I just skip them, so I don`t really care. For me the whole thing was useless.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 20, 2017)

mac_user said:


> It is a scam because you don`t have access to all of the videos, at least I didn`t have. Generally, I don`t support youtube red at all, because it is said that it's not good for the creators at all. I don`t mind the ads I just skip them, so I don`t really care. For me the whole thing was useless.


I skip them so well though if I get an Ad that's 2M (which rarely happens) I just refresh my page though in the future I assume YouTube will know what you're doing and just redo the Ad. But now I'm OK with ads 30s


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 20, 2017)

As far as I know, you get access to YT red with your subscription to Google music. And Google music is a very sound proposition to people who want their music legally. Yes, I know about Spotify and iTunes, but GM is still a very fine solution. Anyhow, I didn't even know YT red existed. I am not sure what "extras" does it bring. Its got it's own shows and stuff, but nothing to get your panties in a twist IMO.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 20, 2017)

I don't doubt you get the full music library with a paid subscription to Google Play, but again, with this so called "free trial"  of YT Red that's supposed to include Google Play, all I was met with were sample length tracks and prices for albums and tracks. That's not free. I've also yet to see anyone prove that the way YT Red's trial currently works includes their full library of music free.

And I'll add that this clearly isn't about just copyrights and licensing. If Spotify can offer Tom Petty's full Anthology album free all the time, there's no reason whatsoever Google should be charging for it and offering only sample length tracks for free, and they only offer free samples on about half the album.

Sorry, but it's obvious to me Google are greedy fucks that will cash in wherever they can.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 20, 2017)

Yup they have that.
You can even download it for when you're not online...add it to your library etc... As long as you pay you can listen to whatever.

I have the family plan... YouTube has plenty of kids stuff like Peppa pig and Thomas the train... And not the bad copy stuff...
The original stuff sucks... But again "other stuff" shows up in the search that don't normally show up.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 21, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> *As long as you pay* you can listen to whatever.


That only verifies what I and many others have been saying, you have to pay for it. That whole album can be played free on Spotify, without even giving them your card number. With Google you can't even listen to it free after signing up for a so called free trial of YT Red.






I'm sorry but if you still can't see the difference I think the Kool-Aid has taken effect. 

I had a music streaming service when they first became popular. It was called MusicMatch, and it had one of the bigger databases for it's time. It was bought by YahooMusic, increased quite a bit in database, and I was grandfathered in at a low $6 a month price (normally $12).

However when free services like Pandora, Slacker, Spotify, and numerous others sprang up, I saw no point in paying for a service that was only 160Mb. Things have changed quite a bit. Most people don't see it as a good value anymore to be paying $10 or more a month for music you can get free.

Free internet music is an acceptable compromise between free FM radio and paid subscription services, and quite a step up from the former. You can create your own music channels based on any artist, artists, albums or songs you choose. You can select favorite tracks on albums. Sure it will toss in like artists in between your fave artists, but I find that just adds variety and makes it less monotonous. Spotify however is pretty good at offering complete albums of many bands.

Quite frankly, with the advent of free internet music services, I don't know how FM radio stations can even stay in business. Many of them haven't actually.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 21, 2017)

Well somebody has to pay...
I'm cool with paying because it supports the people that produce all that wonderful music.
$15 (family plan-5 devices) a month is a steal as far as I'm concerned.

BTW on the family plan you also have access to the music, movies and games library of anyone on the plan...

Honestly I like no commercial YouTube the most..
I know not everyone is in the position to pay or they don't care about adverts and that's ok too....
I really think something just glitched with your account....

I know on the Xbone I do have to restart it once in awhile or YouTube forces you to do a second device login or watch commercials... Usually have to do a reboot once a week.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 21, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> I really think something just glitched with your account....


Actually, now that you've verified your music is costing you $15 a month, I don't think anything glitched. I really don't get why they even say a free trial of YT Red includes Google Play access, even if they mean just access to the database, vs free streaming, because considering they're selling GP as a subscription service, you'd think they'd offer access to it at any time for those wanting to buy music off it.

As for YT Red, although I DO hate the ads, I find all I ever have to do is disable annotations and then just click once to close the ad, then the whole video runs ad free after that. Yes, the more popular ones also have a commercial intro you can disable after 5 sec, but the entire ads are never actually forced on you. At most you're waiting 6 sec to get past them, and it takes half that long just to go fullscreen and select res.

Aside from that the content YT Red supposedly adds is not worth watching. Much of it is a lot of older videos that are low res that happen to be of certain bands and such. In fact since they've heavily monetized YT, I can't even find most of the good concert footage I've seen before, whether using regular YT or YT Red.

DOES somebody have to pay for  it to support these bands, no. These bands still get tons of money from concert tours and album sales. Google gets most of the money from this service, not the bands. They are like glorified music studios, which in the music industry are akin to game publishers, and the worst part of it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 21, 2017)

Ive paid for youtube red since it came out, for me its worth it for no ads and access to the “Red” content.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 21, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> Actually, now that you've verified your music is costing you $15 a month, I don't think anything glitched. I really don't get why they even say a free trial of YT Red includes Google Play access, even if they mean just access to the database, vs free streaming, because considering they're selling GP as a subscription service, you'd think they'd offer access to it at any time for those wanting to buy music off it.
> 
> As for YT Red, although I DO hate the ads, I find all I ever have to do is disable annotations and then just click once to close the ad, then the whole video runs ad free after that. Yes, the more popular ones also have a commercial intro you can disable after 5 sec, but the entire ads are never actually forced on you. At most you're waiting 6 sec to get past them, and it takes half that long just to go fullscreen and select res.
> 
> ...


1) You can access GP to purchase whatever they offer at any time...They do offer Free Services as well such as Google Radio which works like Pandora,that is an option in GP MUSIC, they also give PILOT episodes away free on Movies and TV.
Mostly everything but RED content is available with ads on YT...RED content may or may not just the YT originals...I say that because I've posted video links in the past but people complained all they seen was an some reason why they couldn't watch the video while it was fine for me.
2) Seamless transition into the next selected content is worth it...Google does have a bad habit of advertising directly to you and that is not always appropriate for children.

3) Qello....100% them and very very thin legal rights that need challenged.

5) Alan Walker and a Plethora of artists disagree with that statement...Metallica used to agree with that...but age...shit gets a lot harder


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 21, 2017)

jmcslob said:


> 1) You can access GP to purchase whatever they offer at any time...They do offer Free Services as well such as Google Radio which works like Pandora,that is an option in GP MUSIC, they also give PILOT episodes away free on Movies and TV.
> Mostly everything but RED content is available with ads on YT...RED content may or may not just the YT originals...I say that because I've posted video links in the past but people complained all they seen was an some reason why they couldn't watch the video while it was fine for me.
> 2) Seamless transition into the next selected content is worth it...Google does have a bad habit of advertising directly to you and that is not always appropriate for children.
> 
> ...


1) Which validates my point. Why emphasize access to Google Play as a perk of YT Red when the reality is the public in general has access to it all the time anyway? All they're really doing by saying this is trying to get people that aren't aware it exists to buy GP subscriptions on top of their YT Red subscriptions.

2) I disagree. I'm sure YTaholics might agree with you, but honestly, YT is not interesting enough to those of us with more constructive things to do to be wasting lots of time on it. For most gamers, it  only exists as a way to upload your gameplay videos, and once in a while watch the ones others make. While doing that I don't see 3 sec added to my screen sizing and res selecting as laboriously tedious as you make it sound, esp if the alternative is throwing away $10 every month. Hell, that's $120 a year, or $360 for the average 3 yr upgrade cycle, and would go a long ways toward topping up your gaming hardware instead.

3) Not really sure what you're replying to here. Try quoting maybe. Perhaps that ad free viewing is making you a bit lazy? 

4) Metallica no longer agree with that statement  because they finally grew up and realized it wasn't how people use the internet that was affecting their profits, it was their own creative decline and substance abuse. The only halfway decent album they've put out since the black album is Hardwired, and even that doesn't begin to compare to their early and peak stuff. At least they're not sulking in denial anymore.

Seriously, if you think bands are affected much by a lack of profits from services like GP, you don't know much about the music industry. If that were the case a lot of them would just sit back and bask in the luxury without touring. They're more affected by spewing public hate speak at the poor accessing their content online, like Lars was before he grew some balls and owned up.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 21, 2018)

Frag Maniac said:


> Actually I cancelled the subscription right after signing up because I wasn't interested in paying anything and only wanted the 3 free months, which you get regardless of when you cancel.



Sorry to dust off this old thread, but I thought it necessary to update. As I said in the above quote, I DID cancel this service shortly after signing up for the trial, and got confirmation it was indeed cancelled, only to be billed $11 the day after the 3 month period (1/12/18). Furthermore the YouTube Red staff didn't listen at all to me on the phone. Sure they agreed to refund, after my bank already offered to, but I will not remove the block for Google and YT R from my debit card.

These guys act like they are never making mistakes, talking over you when you try to explain things to them or if you suggest there's a communication problem, which only makes it clear there is. There are Google links and YouTube videos of people being charged during their YT R trial period, and showing people how to cancel a trial.

So I'm giving a head's up warning to anyone getting sucked into one  of their "free" trials. If you cancel it, make SURE to check that they don't bill you.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 21, 2018)

YouTube is pretty much done anyway


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 21, 2018)

Jetster said:


> YouTube is pretty much done anyway


I don't really have a problem with YouTube, just YouTube Red. As far as I'm concerned YouTube will continue to be a viable way of posting and accessing user made videos for some time to come. YouTube Red though looks to be a scam to me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 21, 2018)

Jetster said:


> YouTube is pretty much done anyway


Youtube is a bit of a mess right now, but anything but done. And let's face facts, there isn't anything else like it on the net. TwitchTV is glitchy as hell and streams don't load 90% of the time, Facebook is a joke and what else is there? Red is good for those who ad-block and want to contribute, like me.

On the Google Play side, I've never had any problems. All my music is downloaded DRM-free and the movies/TV shows can be converted with the right tools. I love it. Much better than anything else out there, IMHO.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 21, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Youtube is a bit of a mess right now, but anything but done. And let's face facts, there isn't anything else like it on the net. TwitchTV is glitchy as hell and streams don't load 90% of the time...



OMG, Twitch is so bad. As many times as I've cursed at the oft unpredictable censoring of YouTube regarding background music I've added to my vids, Twitch by comparison seems literally uncensored. A disabled friend whom passed away recently used to fall prey to sitting and watching for hours on end obscene content of users capturing their insanity on Twitch. I much prefer such a service at least tries to contain such things.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 21, 2018)

YouTube is not dead or even dieing..far from it.... Android TV Oreo....
I would be asking for a high level flush of my account... Something obviously wrong in their system.
-something somewhat similar-
 I cancelled Hulu and I'm still being charged but at a reduced rate with added premium services....I'm not going to complain about it... So.. You know..


----------

